# Recommendation for flowers/plants NW Austin.



## newbiebermuda (Jul 8, 2021)

I am looking for some guidance how to fix my front yard with plants/flowers. I live in NW of Austin ,TX, we have tried numerous plants and different flowers but nothing really lasts for long enough, either they completely burn ( turn brown during winter ) or just don't bloom at all.
Attached is the pic for quick reference, I am willing to learn but need some guidance. My goal is look my front yard "pretty" preferably with some flowers. I am looking for recommendations for flower that can nicely bloom during summer and it is OK if they go dormant in winter ( turn green but not brown like dead). I am fine with doing regular maintenance. I am also willing to completely start from clean slate ( remove all the plants, get rid of mulch , may be put new soil?) . Thank you


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Not sure if posting this is allowed, but Neil Sperry has published an excellent book on well adapted landscape plants for the entirety of Texas. He also has some excellent "cheat sheets" of what to look for at your local nursey with regard to annuals/perennials.

I bought this for my wife and she uses it every year: https://neilsperry.com/store/


----------

